# Stem extension for Trek Pilot



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi all

Just got my new Pilot from Trek the other day, it's great. 

One thing I noticed is that I would like the ability to raise the handlebar a bit more. I switched out the stem for a shorter, higher angled unit, but I think I would still like the handlebar up a bit more when I need to stretch out my back. I raised the seat some, so it sends me at more of an angle. 

I saw that there are stem extensions avaiable, but I wanted to check here to see what people might recommend. The Pilot uses a Bontrager headset.

thanks for the help.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Zoom Adjustable stem.*

http://www.lickbike.com/productpage.aspx?PART_NUM_SUB='1069-20'


----------



## Van Staal (Jan 9, 2005)

*bbb*

Check http://www.bbbparts.com/products/bike_parts/headparts.html. You can swap the cap if you want, nobody will notice you're using an extender.


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

Will either of those work with the threadless type? I think that's what mine is. 

thanks for the help


----------



## jaldridge (Feb 27, 2005)

rugger said:


> One thing I noticed is that I would like the ability to raise the handlebar a bit more.


 You might also try rotating the handlebars up a bit. The adjustable stem could be good, though many don't hold their settings well. Other options include a stem riser (they look pretty odd on a road bike - Delta makes one) or get another fork with an alloy steerer and cut it longer.


----------



## Van Staal (Jan 9, 2005)

rugger said:


> Will either of those work with the threadless type? I think that's what mine is.
> 
> thanks for the help


The BBB Extender is compatible with both threaded and threadless type. It comes in 2 sizes, 1" and 1 1/8". You probably need 1 1/8" for your Trek. The bad news: it may be hard to find a dealer in the US. You should be able to find an internet shop that sells them, but the shipping might be costly. Where I live (The Netherlands), the BBB brand is very common, sold in many bikeshops. BTW, I fully agree with jaldridge about rotating the handlebars. Moving your shifters up the bars might also help.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

I really don't want to be one to say that, but there's a possibility that your new Pilot is too small. There's a limit how far you can raise stem and saddle before handling and safety become compromised. If it's still brand-new, at least investigate your options for a larger Pilot.


----------



## jaldridge (Feb 27, 2005)

wim said:


> I really don't want to be one to say that, but there's a possibility that your new Pilot is too small.


 wim makes a good point. 

My Pilot 5.2 is set up to where the handbars are just slightly below seat level, and the fit is very good for me. This is a 56 cm bike, and I'm 5'11" with a 33" cycling inseam. I ride a 58 cm Specialized Allez Comp and a 56 cm Airborne Thunderbolt. Many 57 cm road bikes are a very good fit for me.

Can you give us some of your metrics and the size of your Pilot?


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

*These ones might be easier to find*



Van Staal said:


> Check http://www.bbbparts.com/products/bike_parts/headparts.html. You can swap the cap if you want, nobody will notice you're using an extender.


Zoom 

-R


----------

